# New Mexico Oryx



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Has anyone hunted Orxy in New Mexico?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have put in for it but I have not hunted it. The group of friends that I hunt Montana with have gone down there several times.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah it looks like a lot of fun


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> yeah it looks like a lot of fun


I agree, I would love to hunt them with my bow.

PRO


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My friend Chris guides oryx hunts on the white sands and a few other ranches. For the last few years he's been trying to talk me into hunting one. He killed one of his own a few years ago and said that the table fare was second to none. 

Hunting them here seems a little strange to me, like a canned hunt or something. Chris tells me that it's his favorite hunt of the year. He also guides elk, deer, speed goats etc. I just can't see oryx as being as alluring as stalking a muley buck or calling in a piss covered bull. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I agree, I would love to hunt them with my bow.


I would do it with a bow and the Draw Loc (if NM allows the Draw loc system) in a ground blind


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Hunting them here seems a little strange to me, like a canned hunt or something. Chris tells me that it's his favorite hunt of the year. He also guides elk, deer, speed goats etc. I just can't see oryx as being as alluring as stalking a muley buck or calling in a **** covered bull. Maybe one of these days.


I heard they were wild because it wouldnt be fun if it was a canned hunt.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a two day hunt. The hunts are at different times of the year and throughout the entire year. You get a Saturday and a Sunday and that is it. I don't think that it's extremly difficult but it's not easy either. You can either shoot an Oryx or a Gemsbuck. ha ha


----------



## Camrat85 (Sep 16, 2007)

I used to see them standing just off the highway like cattle when I lived down there. Didn't seem like much of a hunt, but then i've never tried it. Never saw more than 3 or 4 at a time either.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Hunting them here seems a little strange to me, like a canned hunt or something. Chris tells me that it's his favorite hunt of the year. He also guides elk, deer, speed goats etc. I just can't see oryx as being as alluring as stalking a muley buck or calling in a **** covered bull. Maybe one of these days.
> 
> 
> I heard they were wild because it wouldnt be fun if it was a canned hunt.


They are wild. What I mean is, they are fairly new to North America. So to me it's kind of like hunting Axis deer, Mouflan, corsican ram etc. It just doesn't get me going like some of the indigenous critters we have running around.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah I agree. I would rather hunt elk in New Mexico anyways.


----------



## Camrat85 (Sep 16, 2007)

The Ibex, also transplanted in New Mexico, would much more challenging to hunt I think.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

An Oryx hunt is actually a pretty easy animal to hunt. They are like antelope, and are actually in the antelope family. They have actually been iin New Mexico for a lot of years, so they are pretty wild. An Ibex on the other hand is EXTREMELY difficult. Last year someone shot one with a bow, and I heard that it was the first time someone had done that in the last 20 years!! Very hard to get in close. But, with that being said, I would still love to hunt either one of them.


----------

